# Avatar Ultimate Edition BR - Nov 2010



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Avatar Ultimate Edition*
Primary info: *Link* 
Link from AVS: *Link* 

*Ultimate Edition (four-disc edition) *
November 2010

"...During a recent sneak preview of the Blu-ray of Avatar, producer Jon Landau revealed some more details of the ultimate edition that will come out in November. This four-disc edition will include a brand-new two-hour documentary on making Avatar, as well as unused additional scenes from the movie, which Weta Digital is now working on. 

The additional scenes involve the Na'vi school run by Dr. Augustine (Sigourney Weaver), and Jake's training as a Na'vi. 

Many of the bonus features in the ultimate edition will appear in the intervening months through the Avatar Program at avatarmovie.com using a unique code found inside the Avatar Blu-ray/DVD..."

-------------------------------------------------
I cross posted this at AVS (Oppo thread) and HTS, but thought people might be interested.

Mike


----------

